# DS ROM Flood - The Second Wave



## jumpman17 (Jun 17, 2005)

0001 - Electroplankton (JPN) Trashman (128Mbit)



0002 - Need For Speed Underground 2 (USA) Trashman (256Mbit)



0003 - Yoshi Touch And Go (USA) Trashman (128Mbit)



0004 - Feel The Magic: XY/XX (USA) Trashman (256Mbit)



0005 - Wario Ware: Touched! (USA) Trashman (256Mbit)



0006 - Puyo Puyo Fever (JPN) Trashman (256Mbit)



0007 - Polarium (USA) Trashman (64Mbit)



0008 - Pac-Pix (USA) Trashman (128Mbit)



0009 - Space Invaders DS (JPN) Wario (128Mbit)



0010 - Cool 104 Joker And Setline (JPN) Wario (256Mbit)



0011 - Guru Guru Nagetto (JPN) Wario (512Mbit)



0012 - Asphalt Urban GT (USA) Wario (256Mbit)



DEMO - Wario Ware: Touched! (EUR) Wario (128Mbit)



0013 - Yoshi Touch And Go (EUR) Eternity (128Mbit)



0014 - Pac-Pix (EUR) Eternity (128Mbit)



0015 - Catch! Touch! Yoshi! (JPN) Wario (128Mbit)



0016 - Meteos (JPN) Wario (512Mbit)



0017 - Ridge Racer DS (USA) Wario (256Mbit)



0018 - Wario Ware: Touched! (EUR) Wario (256Mbit)



0019 - Mr. Driller: Drill Spirits (USA) Eternity (128Mbit)



0020 - Chokkan Hitofude (JPN) Eternity (64Mbit)



0021 - Project Rub (EUR) GBXR (256Mbit)



0022 - Super Mario 64 DS (EUR) GBXR (128Mbit)



0023 - Star Wars: Episode III: Revenge Of The Sith (EUR) Trashman (256Mbit)



0024 - Robots (EUR) Trashman (256Mbit)



0025 - Super Mario 64 DS (JPN) Trashman (128Mbit)

See this topic for some discussion already in progress.


----------



## djgarf (Jun 17, 2005)

u missed WarioWare_Touched!_DEMO_EUR_NDS-WARIO

gotta love those icons that vinpires header viewer can extract  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also those numbers will probably change..... (more info on that later)


----------



## herbinator (Jun 17, 2005)

Bring it on!!!


----------



## dvdvdv (Jun 17, 2005)

man, what a day, it feels like christmas


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 17, 2005)

Oops...didn't know about that one...

The icons are the stuff!

I sure hope they change the numbers to 0001, 0002, 0003.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jun 17, 2005)

Great that the way to back up original ds games is found.


----------



## salv (Jun 17, 2005)

good to see more ROMS are being dumped! bring on the rest of em


----------



## unusername (Jun 17, 2005)

Snif... at least, no more "hacked" GST dumps... just "pure and clean dumps"...



Clap Clap


----------



## deduce (Jun 17, 2005)

With these proper releases, will GST's releases be nuked?


----------



## Strag0 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hopefully things will get smoothed out with release numbers and what not. I'd really like to get this Offline list.dat refined to be near perfect. 

Since there are Demos now i was curious if a "Demo" or "XXXX" number would suffice.


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 17, 2005)

So are these new "clean" actually playable on flash carts? If so do they only run on NeoFlash/XG2T or do they work on any flash cart?

Do they work with flashme or just passme?


----------



## QuickSilverMC (Jun 17, 2005)

Great! Now all i need is GoldernEye and Star Wars Episode III, lol   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



then i will be happy


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jun 17, 2005)

0033 - Puto Pop Fever (JAP) Trashman -> Pu*y*o


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 17, 2005)

QUOTE(DaRk_ViVi @ Jun 17 2005 said:


> 0033 - Puto Pop Fever (JAP) Trashman -> Pu*y*o



Actually seeing how this is the Japanese version it's known as *Puyo Puyo Fever*.

Edit - IGN link


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 17, 2005)

Man, another flood! That's just awesome. Hopefully they'll be another way of saving on them soon.


----------



## face_kicker (Jun 17, 2005)

So wait a minute....These are all new releases? What's the difference between these and GST's? (Pardon my ignorance...I haven't been keeping up with things for the past few days).


----------



## PuyoDead (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh c'mon, that's just insulting... Puto Pop Fever? Seriously, that's downright sad.


----------



## deduce (Jun 17, 2005)

QUOTE(face_kicker @ Jun 17 2005 said:


> So wait a minute....These are all new releases? What's the difference between these and GST's? (Pardon my ignorance...I haven't been keeping up with things for the past few days).


GST releases were only playable with NeoFlash. With these proper releases, you should be able to play these with a flash card and PassMe/FlashMe/WiFiMe.


----------



## elifecyber (Jun 17, 2005)

Doesn't work with flashme and a gba flash card here... :/


----------



## Murdock (Jun 17, 2005)

I guess you need a loader or something elifecyber..

Btw, Great news!


----------



## QuickSilverMC (Jun 17, 2005)

i saw this on irc:
HALF_LIFE_2_USA_NDS-TRM
is it real? it will be cool if it was but i doubt it


EDIT: its a fake!, oh well fooled me!


----------



## deduce (Jun 17, 2005)

I guess eventually you'll be able to play these on a flash card and PassMe/FlashMe/WiFiMe.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 17, 2005)

those icons are nice...they might be used as touchable buttons for NDS romloaders


----------



## face_kicker (Jun 17, 2005)

QUOTE(deduce @ Jun 17 2005 said:


> QUOTE(face_kicker @ Jun 17 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > So wait a minute....These are all new releases? What's the difference between these and GST's? (Pardon my ignorance...I haven't been keeping up with things for the past few days).
> ...



Wow...that's awesome! Thanks for the help out deduce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Dais (Jun 17, 2005)

I WANT THE SEXY PUYO POP

it looks like I should seriously invest in a DS and flashcart.


----------



## djgarf (Jun 17, 2005)

and even more have been released

Yoshi_Touch_And_Go_EUR_NDS-ETY
Pac-Pix_EUR_NDS-ETY

yay for region dupes


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Jun 17, 2005)

Anyone got a list of Rom Sizes for these Im curious lol

I only have a 256mbit EZFA I really wanna play Kirby so it looks like I'll have to buy it But I wouldnt mind sticking some of the smaller games(i.e Bomberman as the GST dump is only 64mbit) on it when/if the loader comes out


----------



## Sinic (Jun 17, 2005)

You can find a good list here 
http://64scener.com/ds/ds-scene.xml

Hope it helps


----------



## shadowhero50 (Jun 17, 2005)

Man, they must be working hard for these things >.


----------



## decript (Jun 17, 2005)

This is awsome now we need a proper saving system for the flash cards, and then ill order one.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 17, 2005)

Four new. 

Catch!_Touch!_Yoshi!_JPN_NDS-WARIO
Meteos_JPN_NDS-WARIO
Ridge_Racer_DS_USA_NDS-WARIO
WarioWare_Touched!_EUR_NDS-WARIO

And another!!

Mr_Driller_Drill_Spirits_USA_NDS-ETY


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 17, 2005)

This is ridiculous. I can hardly keep up.


----------



## djgarf (Jun 17, 2005)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Jun 17 2005 said:


> This is ridiculous. I can hardly keep up.



fun isnt it


----------



## Sinic (Jun 17, 2005)

So ... who has gotten rid of all of their GST releases heheeh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyone know if they'll start numbering the Trashman releases as 1,2,3 .... instead of what they're at now?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 17, 2005)

More!

Chokkan Hitofude (JAP) Eternity (64Mbit)
Project Rub (EUR) GBXR (256Mbit)
Super Mario 64 DS (EUR) GBXR (128Mbit)


----------



## amptor (Jun 17, 2005)

btw - where are the nfo files?  I think there should be a link to a DS only page on gbatemp or actually if you guys could do a www.ndstemp.net that'd be cool.  Unsure why we keep the "temp" in the name cos everyone knows it means "temporary" as in "we are waiting here on efnet for someone to join the channel" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ok I'm a silly.


----------



## ianz (Jun 17, 2005)

OMG when it plays from my gba flash card (with save) im going to buy a ds fo sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






all hail trashman  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and all other release groups


----------



## bryehn (Jun 17, 2005)

think i'll wait till the dust settles, and everyone decides which rom is really #0001 :\


----------



## unusername (Jun 17, 2005)

mmmm it's almost impossible to download the "dumper.rar" from "..xxxx..." forums... the yousendit link was over... snif


----------



## herbinator (Jun 17, 2005)

QUOTE(Sinic @ Jun 17 2005 said:


> So ... who has gotten rid of all of their GST releases heheeh
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would say its a bit premature to be getting rid of ur gst releases a loader was mooted for psp weeks ago and still naff all at this moment in time like it or not only gst roms are playable.I for 1 will wait to see if there is a loader or if silvermoon team is just blowing smoke up my ass


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jun 17, 2005)

QUOTE(bryehn @ Jun 17 2005 said:


> think i'll wait till the dust settles, and everyone decides which rom is really #0001 :\



We on gbarl.it decided.


----------



## djgarf (Jun 17, 2005)

QUOTE(amptor @ Jun 17 2005 said:


> btw - where are the nfo files?



i have put links to all the nfo's on the front page just for you princess


----------



## bolton2 (Jun 17, 2005)

Finally i just may keep my ds now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





anyway pardon my ignorance, but ive read allt he pages up to here, and i still cant understand all these dumps..... so eventually all we will need is a passme and a flashcart??? or can those be played now with a passme and a flash cart or whats up or whats going on here???


----------



## khan (Jun 17, 2005)

QUOTE(aaaaa @ Jun 18 2005 said:


> Finally i just may keep my ds now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is loader in development which will allow u to play any of these dumps using PassMe+any Flash cart.

Hopefully it will be available soon


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Jun 17, 2005)

Any idea's if WifiMe will be supported? I figured you wouldnt be able to save unless they patch the roms like the GST releases but I dont mind too much Would do me till I got a PassMe


----------



## bolton2 (Jun 17, 2005)

QUOTE(khan @ Jun 17 2005 said:


> QUOTE(aaaaa @ Jun 18 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally i just may keep my ds now
> ...




RIGHTEOUS!!!!!!............. time for me to get a passme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





of course to be on the safe side, ill await this loader till i get myself a passme. and hopefully g6 GETS THAT BLASTED 4GIG CART UP FOR SALE SOON 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








EDIT: i e-mailed the g6 company last night and got this response today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



From: [email protected]  Add to Address Book 
To: "bolton2"  
Subject: Re: are you going to market you 4 gig cart yet?? also a few sales questions 
Date: Thu, 16 Jun 2005 12:12:50 +0800 


Dear bolton,

Our cart (4G) will be sold after about 3weeks later.

AS to Pogoshell function, our 1st generation has such function, and 2nd generation and 3rd generation may be added such function afterwards.

Different shops have different prices.

The rough price of 1G is maybe lower than USD120, 2G is maybe lower than
USD140, and 4G is maybe lower than USD 180.
Regards

Danny

----- Original Message ----- 
From: bolton2 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Friday, June 17, 2005 10:29 AM
Subject: are you going to market you 4 gig cart yet?? also a few sales questions


Hi, i found out about your 4 gig cart on gbatemp, and i was wondering if it is going to be sold anytime soon. i heard you guys were in development of a pssme for the ds, and they are now releasing saves that will allow you to save on your gba cart. so i was wondering if you are going to release your cart anytime soon.

also i am an f2a cart user, and i really enjoy pogoshell alot. will this menu program be better or comprable to pogoshell?? can i make folders to put my games and movies and such in on my cart??
everyone is very hyped about this cart especially the 4 gig cart. i hope this isnt a lie and you guys are really working on this. 
1 last question. can you give me an estimate on the price of the 4 gig cart so that i know ahead of time??

thank you,
bolton






don't mind my questions of ignorance as yesterday when i sent that e-mail i didnt expect the releases made today, and i thought they were working on thier own type of passme that i thoguht i saw around a topic somewhere. and with the free gbatemp advertisement you guys might get a free cart j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway look at the reply i got, not my question of ignorance


----------



## Chilla (Jun 17, 2005)

I found these roms today:

0003s - Wario Ware - Touched!.(E).(GBA_save)-GST
0005s - Yoshi, Touch! and Go.(J).(GBA_save)-GST
0008s - SawaruWario - Touched!.(J).(GBA_save)-GST
0011s - Nintendogs Version2 (J).(GBA_save) [Beta]-GST
0012s - Need For Speed - Under Ground 2 (E).(GBA_save)-GST
0019s - Tennis no Ouji-Sama 2005 Crystal Drive  (J).(GBA_save)-GST
0024s - Nintendogs - Version 1 (J).(GBA_save) [Beta]-GST
0025s - Nintendogs Version 3 (J).(GBA_save) [Beta]-GST

Have anyone tried them?
It's supposed to save on the flashcart and be bootible with any DScard.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 17, 2005)

New release!

Star_Wars_Episode_III_Revenge_Of_The_Sith_EUR_NDS-TRM


----------



## djgarf (Jun 17, 2005)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jun 17 2005 said:


> New release!
> 
> Star_Wars_Episode_III_Revenge_Of_The_Sith_EUR_NDS-TRM



the force is strong in this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i know it's cheesy but i couldnt resist lol


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 17, 2005)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Jun 17 2005 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jun 17 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > New release!
> ...


Hang your head in shame!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahh, Trashman rocks they do.


----------



## djgarf (Jun 17, 2005)

and the next one is......

Robots_EUR_NDS-TRM


----------



## bolton2 (Jun 17, 2005)

arg 3 weeks till a 4gig cart release and all these releases and a loader all coming...... now all we need to see is some emu's


----------



## unusername (Jun 17, 2005)

i feel bad about the gba scene... it ill die soon... snif, but happy by the ds scene!


----------



## Chilla (Jun 17, 2005)

QUOTE(unusername @ Jun 17 2005 said:


> i feel bad about the gba scene... it ill die soon... snif, but happy by the ds scene!


Everything dies, so good things can grow out of it


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 17, 2005)

*KEEPING 'EM COMING!*

Super_Mario_64_DS_JPN_NDS-TRM


----------



## Chilla (Jun 17, 2005)

What's up with the JAP releases?
Screw those and release english versions only


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 17, 2005)

QUOTE(Chilla @ Jun 17 2005 said:


> What's up with the JAP releases?
> Screw those and release english versions only


Ingrate!


----------



## Chilla (Jun 17, 2005)

well aren't there 3 versions of Super Mario 64 DS already?


----------



## djgarf (Jun 18, 2005)

Pokemon_Dash_USA_NDS-TRM

Metroid_Prime-First_Hunt_Demo_EUR_NDS-ETY


----------



## unusername (Jun 18, 2005)

mmmm a "flood of roms" longly waited...


----------



## unusername (Jun 18, 2005)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jun 17 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Chilla @ Jun 17 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > What's up with the JAP releases?
> ...


















  :-D jejejejeje


----------



## Dirtie (Jun 18, 2005)

So what exactly happened that allowed everyone to dump these now? And has anyone confirmed that they even work?

EDIT: nm, I worked it out. Hopefully that loader comes soon.


----------



## djgarf (Jun 18, 2005)

Mr_Driller_Drill_Spirits_JPN_NDS-TRM

what a day lol


----------



## Luse (Jun 18, 2005)

Hot damn this weeks been a good one, first the PSP 1.5 hacked and now the DS roms are all getting CLEAN dumps... 

If only I had a GBA movie player...


----------



## Chilla (Jun 18, 2005)

KIRBY_CANVAS_CURSE_USA_NDS-TRM


----------



## djgarf (Jun 18, 2005)

Kirby_Canvas_Curse_USA_NDS-TRM

GoldenEye_Rogue_Agent_USA_NDS-TRM


----------



## elifecyber (Jun 18, 2005)

Fo rizzle, goldeneye flashing now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: seems to lock up at 12%


----------



## djgarf (Jun 18, 2005)

why are you trying to flash them when they dont work on flashcarts yet lol


----------



## guardian_457 (Jun 18, 2005)

is there even a ds emulator out yet to play all these games cuz if there is i got to start looking for one but if there isn't then how do u guys play these games?????


----------



## Dirtie (Jun 18, 2005)

You don't. At least not yet. When you do it will consist of having an actual DS, a GBA flash cart, a PassMe, and a specific loader. Though the iDeaS emulator is shaping up quite nicely.


----------



## face_kicker (Jun 18, 2005)

COTDAMN!! That's alot of games in just 3 days! What's going on?!?! LOL!


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 18, 2005)

What's going on is that clean dumps have arrived and are going to overthrow the haxed up GST dumps.

*EDIT:* Well, I've updated everything the best I could for tonight, it's hard to keep up with these releases. I've got to get to bed so I can stay awake at work tomorrow...


----------



## ROM Phreak (Jun 18, 2005)

Son of a bitch!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was just about to order a passme and XG2T 1 giger and then all this shit happened. Now I will have to wait to see what happens with it all wont i?

I hate my life


----------



## Renegade_R (Jun 18, 2005)

Just wait a few more weeks.  I'd give it 3.  By that time we'll have some loader that works on all the flashcards and then the Neoflash monopoly will be broken completely.


----------



## dEC0DED (Jun 18, 2005)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Jun 18 2005 said:


> Just wait a few more weeks.Â I'd give it 3.Â By that time we'll have some loader that works on all the flashcards and then the Neoflash monopoly will be broken completely.


I'd give it 3 more days


----------



## Dirtie (Jun 18, 2005)

How is this metroid demo different from Darkfader's one?


----------



## exile (Jun 18, 2005)

Well the darkfader version 2 dumps (for mario and metroid) both have this file called "decrypted area.bin".  Obviously none of these new dumps have this file.  I am not sure what that file is for or how it is relevant.  It might have been just DF putting it in there for reference.


----------



## Murdock (Jun 18, 2005)

QUOTE(dEC0DED @ Jun 18 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Jun 18 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wait a few more weeks.Â I'd give it 3.Â By that time we'll have some loader that works on all the flashcards and then the Neoflash monopoly will be broken completely.
> ...



That would be great  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## THeLL (Jun 18, 2005)

Damn that are alot of games released... Maybe I should get a DS...


----------



## Dwaalspoor98 (Jun 18, 2005)

The day I've been waiting for  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I just broke up with my girlfriend yesterday so this is what I needed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blaah..

Thell get a DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you won't regret it!!!!


----------



## elifecyber (Jun 18, 2005)

What's so wrong about the GST roms anyway? I mean they work right? And they're the only working roms untill there comes a loader, or before there's some patcher. Yes the GST roms are patched and encrypted. But the customers only care about if they work. They have competition now. Wich is a good thing, but why they all getting nuked? People are all getting happy about this, but most of them don't even know you can't play them yet. And that's what it's all about. Only the people without a Neoflash seemed pissed off. Because of it's price. I remember the first 256 MB card for gba wich was 300$. Then there was an alternative with XG2T+passme combo. Seemed good enough for me.

Anyhows my point is that there needs to happen something before we can continue.


----------



## QuickSilverMC (Jun 18, 2005)

according to the nds headder thing the kirby rom is 512 mbit


----------



## Elora (Jun 18, 2005)

QUOTE(face_kicker @ Jun 18 2005 said:


> COTDAMN!! That's alot of games in just 3 days! What's going on?!?! LOL!




Really easy... public dumptool wich makes each lamer able to dump.  BUT  DUMPER isnt a  Coder - and so we dont have the loader


----------



## djgarf (Jun 18, 2005)

Sprung_USA_NDS-iND

Polarium_Multi5_EUR_NDS-iND

Bomberman_JPN_NDS-iND

Kenshui_Tendo_Dokuta_JPN_NDS-iND


----------



## Dirtie (Jun 18, 2005)

Yep, they just keep coming.


----------



## The Teej (Jun 18, 2005)

I have never been so happy to see the name Trashman on a dump XD


----------

